# Apple Store Calgary Chinook Centre - Lease finally signed



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

According to ifoApplestore:
http://www.ifoapplestore.com/2006/12/30/chinook-center-progress/

Another Cadillac-Fairview owned and managed retail space...


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought this had been cancelled but recently saw some new comments on it over at MacRumours.

This is great news!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

It took them a while.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, Chealion, standing in line yet?  

TR & I will drop by bearing gifts from the R&C...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

They had all these job postings last June...










Then they dropped the search in September. I wonder if anyone was left in the lurch. I would have found another job before waiting for Apple.


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is the space in more detail. Directly adjacent to Williams-Sonoma. Cool...


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## bush79 (Feb 26, 2006)

The majority of mall-based stores (including all existing Canadian stores), do not have exterior facades.


----------

